# An update on my rose hair :'(!



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

She is now constantly doing this i don't even have to touch her tank or even move in my room and she flips out like this :'(! (i was going to talk in the video but i just ended up crying)



Any idea's of what is wrong with her? anything I can do to help or anything will be very helpful, thank you for your time. 
Jake!

(The noise is my stupid camera)


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Not looking so good right now fella, These symptoms are what people do call DKS, not that I am saying it is this but for now I would keep her warm 22/24 waterbowl as you have it and slightly over flowing, nice calm quiet dark area and leave well alone... What food do you feed this Tarantula????


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

She just looks like an angry/ defensive T

My curly hair is like this, you just have to put your hand near the tank and she flips out, trying to bite the glass etc.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Crickets and the odd wax worm ! she hasnt eaten for a few weeks thou ! i have put her on my table by me computer and i am just going to leave her alone !


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Daisyy said:


> She just looks like an angry/ defensive T
> 
> My curly hair is like this, you just have to put your hand near the tank and she flips out, trying to bite the glass etc.


well 2 weeks ago i could handle her :/ she has never ever shown any defence signs :/ no hair flicking, threat posture :/ nothing


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh rightt :\ Sorry to hear that!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

looks more like systemic poisoning to me.
from what is a different matter entirely.

where did the fake plant come from? some of the cheaper ones come from the far east and are dosed with stuff like formaldehyde as a shipping precaution against pests and to be resistant against mildew


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> looks more like systemic poisoning to me.
> from what is a different matter entirely.
> 
> where did the fake plant come from? some of the cheaper ones come from the far east and are dosed with stuff like formaldehyde as a shipping precaution against pests and to be resistant against mildew


Dunno :/ i brought the T with a starter set :/ the guy from the store added it in, i think its the same one i use for my 2 others T's thou and they seem ok


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

like i said 



> from what is a different matter entirely


the plant was just a process of elimination, maybe it was and maybe it wasnt.
lots of things are poisonous to inverts and yet not to us.

maybe even chlorine from the water if you were using it straight from the tap, some areas have a higher concentration which is why some areas dont have any problems at all whereas others do


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> like i said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well what should i do? will she be ok?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

changing everything might help, using cooled and previously boiled water (if you dont already do this then do it in future) for hydration.
dont spray deodorants in same room (aluminium compounds used in them are poisonous to inverts) 

you could try an icu, but in my experience they do more for our morale than they do for the spiders health.

systemic poisoning recovery is 50/50, the spider may ride it out and flush out the poison, but also it may not


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> changing everything might help, using cooled and previously boiled water (if you dont already do this then do it in future) for hydration.
> dont spray deodorants in same room (aluminium compounds used in them are poisonous to inverts)
> 
> you could try an icu, but in my experience they do more for our morale than they do for the spiders health.
> ...


ok thank you very much


----------



## Hawks1980 (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure if it helps but I watch Jon3800's videos on Youtube and someone has posted today about their T that looks like it is doing something similar to yours. They have uploaded it to Youtube:

My B. Emilia feeling bad... - YouTube

One comment says - _there is a cure though, you﻿ have to put a water dish and increase the humidity by misting a lot of water, your tarantula needs water, and mabye it will be better_

Cheers

Tom.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't do a ICU for the spider its a complete waste of time as being an arid 
specie it will just speed its death up.

I think your Spider will die soon.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little thing, it looks to be suffering the effect of some sort of toxin. Have you used deodorant/airfreshener/ hairspray etc in the same room ??? Try filling waterbowl with cooled boiled water so maybe it can drink and flush out some of the toxins maybe ??


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

TEENY said:


> Poor little thing, it looks to be suffering the effect of some sort of toxin. Have you used deodorant/airfreshener/ hairspray etc in the same room ??? Try filling waterbowl with cooled boiled water so maybe it can drink and flush out some of the toxins maybe ??


No I haven't been ! i have made sure that I didn't ! its now in an ICU with boiled and then cooled water. Im hoping the huminidty and water will help it flush out whatever is hurting it !


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Awwwh poor thing 

I really hope it gets better! Such a pretty little T.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Daisyy said:


> Awwwh poor thing
> 
> I really hope it gets better! Such a pretty little T.


Thank you ! i am trying my best to help her pull through


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Sickener Jake, you wanted that T for ages as well. Hope she pulls through. The thing with spiders and such is that there is very little you can do for them. Especially if you have their environment and things all ok then you have to be prepared for the worst. Is she an adult? She might be wild caught and just really old and at that time of life?


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Sickener Jake, you wanted that T for ages as well. Hope she pulls through. The thing with spiders and such is that there is very little you can do for them. Especially if you have their environment and things all ok then you have to be prepared for the worst. Is she an adult? She might be wild caught and just really old and at that time of life?


I got her from a pet shop so im not sure of the age :/ guy in the pet shop said she was 2 (lol no way is she 2) :/ i guess she is around 4 inch max! not really sure what age that would be ! thx for you support m8 !


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Spider jake said:


> No I haven't been ! i have made sure that I didn't ! its now in an ICU with boiled and then cooled water. Im hoping the huminidty and water will help it flush out whatever is hurting it !


That won't do it no good at all, its not a human it won't sweat it out like a cold should have just left it alone and covered it up and left it alone.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Hawks1980 said:


> Not sure if it helps but I watch Jon3800's videos on Youtube .


Oh my, Oh my. A actual real live tarantula expert :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

So...what happened in the end then?

This is like spider Hoby City.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> She is now constantly doing this i don't even have to touch her tank or even move in my room and she flips out like this :'(! (i was going to talk in the video but i just ended up crying)
> 
> [URL="http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd397/Spiderjake1/th_DSCF1094.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


What exactly am I _meant _to be seeing here?

I see a T.

I see it moving around a little, as T's do.

Anything else?

Not really sure where some of the suggestions are coming from, and what they are based on, but I am really not seeing something I guess..


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr Mister said:


> What exactly am I _meant _to be seeing here?
> 
> I see a T.
> 
> ...


Suggestions (well most of them) are coming from people who have some experience in keeping T's:crazy: much unlike yourself.
And stupido it is not so much what you are not seeing it is what you are not hearing.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> What exactly am I _meant _to be seeing here?
> 
> I see a T.
> 
> ...



Well, you could try and click on the picture tro see the video for a start :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Stelios said:


> Suggestions (well most of them) are coming from people who have some experience in keeping T's:crazy: much unlike yourself.
> And stupido it is not so much what you are not seeing it is what you are not hearing.


Oooh - get her.

Lol.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Well, you could try and click on the picture tro see the video for a start :lol2:


 I did, and didn't see anything more than a poor quality and short piece of footage of a T.

It is impossible to say if is dying, or even ill, from that.

Of course, I am not a You Tube expert.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr Mister said:


> Oooh - get her.
> 
> Lol.


Ha was expecting a really pissy reply but that made me laugh:no1:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Stelios said:


> And stupido it is not so much what you are not seeing it is what you are not hearing.


Nice personal attack - : victory:

Okay, Dr effing Dolittle,_ what_ am I not 'hearing'.?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Stelios said:


> Ha was expecting a really pissy reply but that made me laugh:no1:


Aye well,_ everyone's_ a bloody expert on forums, eh.. 

Sometimes I laugh at it, _as I go out of the door to my life_, people getting all uptight and acting like they are sexually wound up, over a spider flicking a hair, or doing a poo.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

This is getting as good as a bad episode of corrie :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Im glad every one finds the well being of my tarantula (best friend) really funny.......

She seems to be getting better now! there is not so much spazzing and she seems to be walking more normally ! im going to keep her in the ICU for another night and hope whatever it was that was bothering her has disappeared ! I am currently making her new home ! made the coco fibre last night with boiled then cooled water and cleaned the brand new bucket i brought with hot water. i have cleaned her old cage 5 times with boiling hot water and will be making her new home when i get home from school today!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Spider jake said:


> Im glad every one finds the well being of my tarantula (best friend) really funny.......
> 
> She seems to be getting better now! there is not so much spazzing and she seems to be walking more normally ! im going to keep her in the ICU for another night and hope whatever it was that was bothering her has disappeared ! I am currently making her new home ! made the coco fibre last night with boiled then cooled water and cleaned the brand new bucket i brought with hot water. i have cleaned her old cage 5 times with boiling hot water and will be making her new home when i get home from school today!


Thats brilliant news, i am so pleased for you.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

TEENY said:


> Thats brilliant news, i am so pleased for you.


Thank you very much ! (fingers crossed)


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Any news buddy? hows the little one doing?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> She seems to be getting better now! there is not so much spazzing


Glad to hear that it's apparently getting better, and has stopped 'spazzing'.

Nothing worse than a spazzing spider.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok an update

She is still in ICU she seems to be regaining leg and movement control which is awesome ! still doesn't seem to be fully over the effect of what i think is some sort of toxin, but i think we are making progress ! i have made her new home ready for when she feels better and have but it so she can see it for encouragement :lol2: i hope she will be ok and am hoping all the best !

Thank you for all the support guys ! i could not have done this without you ! you have really helped me to not let this get the better of me !


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> Ok an update
> 
> She is still in ICU she seems to be regaining leg and movement control which is awesome ! still doesn't seem to be fully over the effect of what i think is some sort of toxin, but i think we are making progress ! i have made her new home ready for when she feels better and have but it so she can see it for encouragement :lol2: i hope she will be ok and am hoping all the best !
> 
> Thank you for all the support guys ! i could not have done this without you ! you have really helped me to not let this get the better of me !


RFUK samaritans only a click away!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Spider jake said:


> Ok an update
> 
> She is still in ICU she seems to be regaining leg and movement control which is awesome ! still doesn't seem to be fully over the effect of what i think is some sort of toxin, but i think we are making progress ! i have made her new home ready for when she feels better and have but it so she can see it for encouragement :lol2: i hope she will be ok and am hoping all the best !
> 
> Thank you for all the support guys ! i could not have done this without you ! you have really helped me to not let this get the better of me !


That is awesome news mate! glad to hear it!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Btw @OP -Do you smoke? Does anyone in your house smoke? Does anyone light incense?


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> Btw @OP -Do you smoke? Does anyone in your house smoke? Does anyone light incense?


No one in my house smokes (apart from my sister but she moved out) however! My sister gave me a cabinet for Christmas which was from her house, which she smoked in. the cabinet smelt a bit smoky at first but isnt anymore ! but agnew (rose hair) was no where near it so i dont think it could have been that !


----------



## ste_vo_ (May 5, 2011)

I hope all's well with your T dude!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> No one in my house smokes (apart from my sister but she moved out) however! My sister gave me a cabinet for Christmas which was from her house, which she smoked in. the cabinet smelt a bit smoky at first but isnt anymore ! but agnew (rose hair) was no where near it so i dont think it could have been that !


An no one burns incense, or tends to spray rooms with air freshener?


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

i dont think its trying to be deffendsive im sure i have seen somthing simuler on youtube may b worth having alook


----------



## racingbrett (Oct 25, 2010)

afraid i cant offeradvice on the T as im a newbie to this side of things, but i do have a question to raise. 

I noticed people talking about boiling water to remove the chlorine, while this will work for chlorine it wont work for chloramine which is what the majority of water companys now use as chlorine was considered to be potentialy harmfull due to chlorine gas buildup. Might be worth checking what your water board treats there water with, few other things with the water, make sure u run it a while first and taste the water before u use it, sometimes the water will taste more chemically and in my mind should be avoided, another thing to note is that on occasion the water companys will add other chemicals to the water to "clean" the pipes while these are not harmfull to humans i dont know what the outcome could be for a T.

Source... I keep fish and until recently used to breed apistograma species all the above can and does kill fish/aquatic life.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

racingbrett said:


> afraid i cant offeradvice on the T as im a newbie to this side of things, but i do have a question to raise.
> 
> I noticed people talking about boiling water to remove the chlorine, while this will work for chlorine it wont work for chloramine which is what the majority of water companys now use as chlorine was considered to be potentialy harmfull due to chlorine gas buildup. Might be worth checking what your water board treats there water with, few other things with the water, make sure u run it a while first and taste the water before u use it, sometimes the water will taste more chemically and in my mind should be avoided, another thing to note is that on occasion the water companys will add other chemicals to the water to "clean" the pipes while these are not harmfull to humans i dont know what the outcome could be for a T.
> 
> Source... I keep fish and until recently used to breed apistograma species all the above can and does kill fish/aquatic life.


Ok thx for the info mate ! at the moment i am using bottled distilled water !


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> Ok thx for the info mate ! at the moment i am using bottled distilled water !


Has it perked up yet jacky?


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Has it perked up yet jacky?


well tbh i thought we where making progress ! but then it had a massive fit and started completely freaking out and it sloped onto its back and started trying to get back up by vigilantly kicking its legs around :/ so after that i thought "screw this" and put her back into her newly cleaned and assembled home if she's going to die then she will die happy was my thinking ! but when i did this i have noticed her movement seems to be getting better ! i don't want to get my hopes up to much but fingers crossed hay ! shes such a beautiful little girly and i am really hoping she is going to be ok !


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> well tbh i thought we where making progress ! but then it had a massive fit and started completely freaking out and it *sloped onto its back and started trying to get back up by vigilantly kicking its legs around :*/ so after that i thought "screw this" and put her back into her newly cleaned and assembled home if she's going to die then she will die happy was my thinking ! but when i did this i have noticed her movement seems to be getting better ! i don't want to get my hopes up to much but fingers crossed hay ! shes such a beautiful little girly and i am really hoping she is going to be ok !


How many days has it done this type of thing now?


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> How many days has it done this type of thing now?


maybe a week, 2 weeks


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> well tbh i thought we where making progress ! but then it had a massive fit and started completely freaking out and it sloped onto its back and started trying to get back up by vigilantly kicking its legs around :/ so after that i thought "screw this" and put her back into her newly cleaned and assembled home if she's going to die then she will die happy was my thinking ! but when i did this i have noticed her movement seems to be getting better ! i don't want to get my hopes up to much but fingers crossed hay ! shes such a beautiful little girly and i am really hoping she is going to be ok !


It's pretty harsh when there's nothing you can do mate. If she's showing signs of improvement then just let her be. Disturbance to a minimum and all that and see how she fairs. Good luck with it young dude!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> maybe a week, 2 weeks


Unlikely to be a toxin then, were it so, surely it would have died by now.

If I were you, I would just let it be, ignore it for a few days, see how that plays out.

Maybe you are over thinking all of this, if you see what I mean?


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

kris74 said:


> It's pretty harsh when there's nothing you can do mate. If she's showing signs of improvement then just let her be. Disturbance to a minimum and all that and see how she fairs. Good luck with it young dude!


ok will do ! thank you for the help !


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> Unlikely to be a toxin then, were it so, surely it would have died by now.
> 
> If I were you, I would just let it be, ignore it for a few days, see how that plays out.
> 
> Maybe you are over thinking all of this, if you see what I mean?


Ok ! i will leave her be ! thank you for the help !


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> Unlikely to be a toxin then, were it so, surely it would have died by now.
> 
> If I were you, I would just let it be, ignore it for a few days, see how that plays out.
> 
> Maybe you are over thinking all of this, if you see what I mean?


unfortunately no, a low level dose can take weeks, even months to kill, but there's more chance of them pulling through too with the LLD


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> unfortunately no,* a low level dose* can take weeks, even months to kill, but there's more chance of them pulling through too with the LLD


From what though?

Is it really v common?


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a chile rose who acted like yours is, I can't remember if I put her in an ICU or not at first but I know in the end I just put her in a dark corner and didn't disturb her by moving/opening the tank anymore (because when I did she freaked out). She moulted after a few weeks and although she looked weak & didn't move much at first, she also no longer had the erratic movements. Today she is fine and totally recovered.

Also I can't remember if it was you but did you say in another post she was originally on wood chips or something for a while? Could that have caused it?


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Leanne47 said:


> I had a chile rose who acted like yours is, I can't remember if I put her in an ICU or not at first but I know in the end I just put her in a dark corner and didn't disturb her by moving/opening the tank anymore (because when I did she freaked out). She moulted after a few weeks and although she looked weak & didn't move much at first, she also no longer had the erratic movements. Today she is fine and totally recovered.
> 
> Also I can't remember if it was you but did you say in another post she was originally on wood chips or something for a while? Could that have caused it?


My one is molting now i think.... she is on her back but has been all day :S! she is moving her legs alot :/ but hasnt split her abdomen skin yet ! hopfully she will be ok ! looks like she is molting anyways !


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Spider jake said:


> My one is molting now i think.... she is on her back but has been all day :S! she is moving her legs alot :/ but hasnt split her abdomen skin yet ! hopfully she will be ok ! looks like she is molting anyways !


it can take up to 2 days.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> it can take up to 2 days.


Ok ! thx for this info ! i am less worried now ! was worried it was ab normal !


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> Ok ! thx for this info ! i am less worried now ! was worried it was ab normal !


If it is, best thing you can do is distract yourself with something else, let nature takes it's course.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> If it is, best thing you can do is distract yourself with something else, let nature takes it's course.


yeah i haven't touched her im just checking if she is ok by peeping in ever few hours !


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> yeah i haven't touched her im just checking if she is ok by peeping in ever few hours !


I hope it is a moult, and that this is what is was, all along, sort of pre moult behaviour, in some fashion.

You sound quite young, so don't be hard on yourself if it is something else, and it were to die, in the end.

I can see from here that there is not a lot more you could do, and that you put an effort in, sometimes it is just nature.

Best of luck


----------

